# Bands for Scope Shot slingshot



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi, I've got an old aluminum Scope Shot slingshot.
I've had it since the 70's but haven't had bands on it in decades.
I'm hoping that someone here remembers this slingshot, it's very cool!
I'm looking for flat bands for it, and they must be of a relatively narrow width - somewhere between a 1/2 and 3/4" it seems.
I recently purchased Black Mamba bands, they are far too wide, and the double bands don't really work at all in the narrow groove that the bands fit into.
I'd greatly appreciate it if anyone could guide me towards nice quality bands that will fit.

Thank You!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Pics ?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

this style ?


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Give me a couple of minutes, and I'll get a pic up for you - thanks!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

^^^^
Yes, that!!!
I just snapped a pic, but I won't post it if the pic above will do - it's certainly clearer than the image I just took anyway.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's the pic I just took anyway, it's not polished as you can see:


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Contact Pete @ Hogan Castings - He can set you up with the perfect set of bands:

LINK to Member
LINK to Website


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Will do!
Thank you so much, I wasn't expecting such a quick response and generous help!
Nice site here.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

if you want gum rubber try bunny buster tom nelson or gary flat band miller both sell 5/8 and 1/2 inch diameter band assemblies


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Flatband should be able to hook you up.


----------

